# So This One Time... At MMW Band Camp...



## dmc (May 10, 2010)

Got accepted into CampMMW - put on by Medeski Martin and Wood.  
Had to record a drum solo for the audition... I'm not a solo guy...  So I've been a little nervous about the whole process...

A friend went last year and came back an improve animal on the keys...    I think it's going to be a great opportunity to get some skillz.   Looking for more ensamble grooving techniques and maybe some advice on what i call jazz bursts...  I pretty psyched to work with all three of them..


----------



## deadheadskier (May 10, 2010)

very cool, congrats

one of my regrets when living out in Athens was not checking out Jorma's camp.  Not that I've ever been serious enough at playing guitar to consider going, but I know they had some events open to the public.

Where is the MMW camp?


----------



## dmc (May 10, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> very cool, congrats
> 
> one of my regrets when living out in Athens was not checking out Jorma's camp.  Not that I've ever been serious enough at playing guitar to consider going, but I know they had some events open to the public.
> 
> Where is the MMW camp?



It's in Woodstock NY - 20 minutes from my house... 

Wait.. Athens?  I went to OU in the early 80's.... Until I ran out of $...


----------



## deadheadskier (May 10, 2010)

I'm aware that you went.  Hence why I didn't include the OH after Athens.


----------



## dmc (May 10, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> I'm aware that you went.  Hence why I didn't include the OH after Athens.



ahhh... Remember...

Fur Peace Ranch...  I've was close to it... crazy things happening in those woods...


----------



## roark (May 10, 2010)

Nice, always dug those guys, haven't seen them in nearly 10 years but still more than any band. Enjoy!


----------



## AdironRider (May 10, 2010)

DMC, you ever check out Bellstock at Greg Bells place up there in the skills? Made it there four years in row during college. One of the best music gatherings Ive ever experienced.


----------



## dmc (May 11, 2010)

Been to a couple Bellstocks...

Greg still promotes up in Albany


----------



## dmc (Jul 14, 2010)

Camp MMW in 2 weeks!!!  WOOOHOOO!  So stoked to get a different view of drumming.

Can't wait for this.  John Scofield is supposed to be one of the guest instructor...


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jul 15, 2010)

Congrats man!!!  I hear it is a pretty low acceptance rate to get it.  MMW are amazing.  Billy Martin will change the way you look at drumming...that is for sure.  I am sure you have seen this website but if not, check out http://drummerworld.com/drummers/Billy_Martin.html

It has a few solo vids of him but the links to other drummers is a great resource.  Congrats again!  Keep us updated on how it goes.


----------



## dmc (Jul 15, 2010)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Billy Martin will change the way you look at drumming.



yeah - I'm hoping to get out of my "western" ideals..  My trip to the middle east/India really opened my eyes. I returned home with a nice tabla drum from Delhi..  it's pretty cool..
I want to take some of that and incorporate it into what I do without disturbing the groove too much.. Does that make sense?


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jul 15, 2010)

dmc said:


> yeah - I'm hoping to get out of my "western" ideals..  My trip to the middle east/India really opened my eyes. I returned home with a nice tabla drum from Delhi..  it's pretty cool..
> I want to take some of that and incorporate it into what I do without disturbing the groove too much.. Does that make sense?



Makes total sense.  A buddy of mine did a month in Cuba studying latin percussion and it is amazing what it did for his drumming.  Eastern drumming is such an impressive art.  Its cool to see them take some of the elements of gamelons and incoporate them into the set.  Very cool.


----------



## gorgonzola (Jul 22, 2010)

W with brother oliver is opening up for Levon Helm tonight, can't wait


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 22, 2010)

Fucking A, DMC, Congrats!!!!  What an opportunity!


----------



## dmc (Jul 28, 2010)

Got my portable recorder for the sessions a Sony PCM-M10/R(in red  )... Pretty badass.. It can store hours of wav music... has built in mics or I can use my external mics..  If I'm jamming with MMW - I want a recording of that shti...


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 6, 2010)

Has the camp happened yet?  If so, how was it?


----------



## dmc (Aug 6, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Has the camp happened yet?  If so, how was it?



Just ended...  Amazing event..  I was completely deconstructed as a drummer and put back together again.   And I barely sat at a drum kit - I spent most of the week learning percussion.  Playing my tabla drum and whatever was laying around... haha..  I'm not a faster player but i understand more deeply about rhythms and how to use them more effectively in just about any style.

The camp was attended by people from all over the world..

There were 2 sessions a day and a master class with one of the band members.  the sessions were amazing..  For instance I attended one yesterday with Chris Wood where he wanted me to play the drum solo like a 2 year old. 
Every night there was a MMW show for the class - and they just fukcing rocked..  I love this band so much I can't even describe... 

The week took off for me after Cyro Baptista did a "master session" and then jammed with the band..  His approach to rhythm is so organic and fun.  We danced our asses off any time he was playing - couldn't help it...    I'm going out today to start beefing up my percussion setup.  I may never play drum kit again.. 

Dave "Fuze" Fiuczynski was another guest and this guy just wails on guitar.  Mixing middle eastern stuff into the jams.   Great guy!

There were a couple spaces where we could jam at just about any hour.  Also a fire pit where we played acoustic until late.   Last night we jammed by the fire and Medeski was wailing on the melodica..

The class was broken into 3 ensambles with one band member writing and directing the music.  i was in Billy Martin's...   We performed last night - it was an INTENSE piece - I recoded it. 

I can't wait to play again..  I'm just filled with rhythm


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 6, 2010)

very cool

you should post up the recording when you get time.  would love to hear it


----------



## dmc (Aug 6, 2010)

http://files.me.com/dmc_hunter/9vpeie.mov

This is pretty intense - Billy's was more avant garde then the others.
It's 3 parts - the first part is meant to be percussively cacophonous.  We weren't actually f'ing up..

It was more of a way to pull us out of out normal thoughts then be something observers can musically digest.


----------



## legalskier (Aug 6, 2010)

dmc said:


> yeah - _I'm hoping to get out of my "western" ideals_..  My trip to the middle east/India really opened my eyes. I returned home with a nice tabla drum from Delhi.



Well, did you?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TmSlwT1xzus


----------



## dmc (Aug 6, 2010)

legalskier said:


> Well, did you?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TmSlwT1xzus



Yes - I am now WAY more in tune to clave rhythm.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clave_(rhythm)
I now hear clave in just about everything... it's crazy!  

And I discovered the tabla is a great drum for poly rhythm in an ensemble..  And on the kit I can also play clave in odd time signatures now and I'm more aware of where I am within those odd time sigs..


----------



## dmc (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## legalskier (Aug 7, 2010)

dmc said:


> Yes - I am now WAY more in tune to clave rhythm.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clave_(rhythm)
> I now hear clave in just about everything... it's crazy!
> 
> And I discovered the tabla is a great drum for poly rhythm in an ensemble..  And on the kit I can also play clave in odd time signatures now and I'm more aware of where I am within those odd time sigs..



Sounds like a real breakthrough- what a great feeling.
MMW are terrific. I believe they got their start at the Village Gate. Great venue, I saw some incredible acts there. Really miss that place.


----------



## NYDrew (Aug 7, 2010)

and what ever you did with that drumstick at band camp....keep it to your self.


Seriously, the title of the thread, the topic of the thread, HOW HAS NO ONE SAID THIS YET?????


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 7, 2010)

dmc said:


> http://files.me.com/dmc_hunter/9vpeie.mov
> 
> This is pretty intense - Billy's was more avant garde then the others.
> It's 3 parts - the first part is meant to be percussively cacophonous.  We weren't actually f'ing up..
> ...



File no longer available 

Didn't get a chance to give a listen yesterday


----------



## dmc (Aug 7, 2010)

legalskier said:


> Sounds like a real breakthrough- what a great feeling.
> MMW are terrific. I believe they got their start at the Village Gate. Great venue, I saw some incredible acts there. Really miss that place.



Yeah...  They are incredible.  And it is a real breakthrough for me - I've always struggled with ways to get of the 2 and 4. 

I'm playing a gig down in Lambertville NJ today with some friends - I'm going to listen to Billy's clave' CD all the way down. The gig is a Grateful Dead tribute thing with 2 kit drummers..  I'm thinking I can ride the clave rhythms while the other guy does his thing.   haha. Clave on the brain now.


----------



## dmc (Aug 9, 2010)

Medeski's class:
 

Gongs and Bells in Billys class:
 

Firepit jams - Latenight:


----------



## Vortex (Aug 9, 2010)

This is a pretty impressive deal. congrats.


----------



## dmc (Aug 9, 2010)

It was awesome...  A few Deadheads!  We all linked up immediately..  haha... We are everywhere!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Aug 9, 2010)

Wow man...those clips are great. I really dig the second firepit jam audio.  Great stuff.  What an opportunity. Grats!!!

Good luck on the Dead gig.  I bet you notice a difference in how you play instantly.


----------



## dmc (Aug 9, 2010)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Wow man...those clips are great. I really dig the second firepit jam audio.  Great stuff.  What an opportunity. Grats!!!
> 
> Good luck on the Dead gig.  I bet you notice a difference in how you play instantly.




Thanks!  It was truly a great experience...
I'm kicking myself for not recording when Medeski was hanging out at the fire - jamming on the melodica...


----------

